# Gracie's Beautiful Babies



## TinysMom (Jun 25, 2008)

As many of you may have read - in May, Gracie (doe on right)












broke into George's 











pen in order to take advantage of his gorgeous hunka-body.

A few weeks later - our darling Gracie started to look like this:
















and then on Monday, June 23rd.....we saw...





















We had FIVE babies!

On June 24th....we came in to check on Gracie and babies and saw we had...

*SIX BABIES.

Pictures and videos to come soon....
*


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 25, 2008)

Yesterday's photos...

June 24 2008...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 25, 2008)

Cute and fuzzy Bunnies!!!

ok, maybe not so fuzzy right now, but I know they'll get there 

Gotta watch this thread!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG! they are precious! The one you picked up first in the video.... I love him!

They look like baby pink piggies..... haha!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't imagine anything cuter than 6 little pink wigglies (OK, maybe 7 would be cuter!). They are sooooo precious. It's amazing how much they can grow from day to day.


----------



## Alexah (Jun 26, 2008)

Aww :shock:. So cute :shock:. Adorable :shock:. Precious :shock:. 

I love 'em :hearts!

Did I mention they are cute?!


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 26, 2008)

yay! i love it when people start blogs for litters, it's so much fun to awtch them grow! 

they're so cute, i love them!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 26, 2008)

Look at the fat little guy on top!!! :hearts:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 26, 2008)

One of the babies isn't doing as good - its just not eating as much and it never looks as plump. I may take Gracie and baby out tonight to see if she'll give it an extra feeding. It also frequently separates itself from the others in the nest (I don't think she does that) and I'm not sure if that is why it isn't getting as much milk.

They sure do seem strange for me after watching lionhead litters grow. First of all - where's the shiny naked spot where the mane will come in? :biggrin2: Also - their ears are huge - well - they are HUGE. They're the size of week old lionheads....well..almost.

Here are pictures from earlier today:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, man....they are so darn cute. Sneak one in the mail to Arizona!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 27, 2008)

:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:

I can't believe how cute and tiny they are!! I always think that baby bunnies look like newborn puppies lol...They're starting to get fur, right? They look pink with sort of silvery on top lol! I love them! I can't wait to see them grow up...

While you're on your way to the mailbox with Amy's, send one to me too! :biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2008)

I haven't taken any pictures today - maybe I can bring myself to take some tomorrow - its been a very busy and very full day - and I'm heartbroken 'cause we're definitely going to lose one of the babies. Its not thriving at all.....and another one isn't looking the greatest either - but maybe after it eats tonight it will perk up.

Now I remember what I dislike about breeding. I really and truly suspect that the one that is going to pass away - was the first one through the birth canal and it got damage internally or something. Its just not been quite right from the beginning..

I'll try to write more tomorrow and do some pictures too.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 28, 2008)

How on Earth can you stand those adorable cute babies in your house? I'd be kissing them all day long! Look at their little baby fur coming in.... I'm in love!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 28, 2008)

They are SO cute!! Loved the video and was concerned with the smallest one... How is he/she doing tonight? As well as how is Gracie doing?


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2008)

To my utter shock - the sick baby made it through the night....and just got a partial feeding from mama. I'm going to try to take it to mama every four hours today to see if that makes a difference. Bless her heart - Gracie was really good about sitting still and letting the baby nurse.

I still think the little one isn't gonna make it - but we're gonna give it a fighting chance.

I'm going to take pictures of the other babies later today or tomorrow.....wait till you see them....they're so CUTE...


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 28, 2008)

What a trooper! I hope the little one makes it :hug:.


Oh, and I am dying for those pictures. I think this is my favorite litter that you have shared with us :biggrin2:!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm having fits w/ both my camera and photobucket - so I'll have to upload today's photos and videos later tonight or tomorrow.

The little one is really looking a lot better after his feeding earlier this morning and Zin has reminded me that if they get chilled - they become more grayish looking and their fur is more coarse....

I'm really hoping he/she makes it - although I'm not counting on it....


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 28, 2008)

They are absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

I am in absolute shock. The little one made it through the night - and has a full tummy this morning. Its still a lot smaller than the others - and I'm still going, "I don't know that you're gonna make it...". But we're gonna try to keep on helping it along.

I'm uploading yesterday's video and pictures so hopefully I can post them soon.

Those of you praying and sending good thoughts for this little one - keep it up - it seems to be working!


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)

First of all - some of the pictures may seem "sad" if you notice the little one....you can see how "bad" off he is compared to the others. I was originally gonna take the pictures without him/her in them. 

HOWEVER....he/she is part of the litter...and who knows - he/she may make it....and then I'd regret not having these pics.

So here goes..


























I'm pointing to the little one in this photo...





Notice how "wrinkly" he/she is compared to the others. Part of that is the baby got chilled and the fur is different...but part of it is that the baby hasn't been getting enough to eat...










I'll post the movie in a few minutes - it is still uploading..


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 29, 2008)




----------



## Bassetluv (Jun 29, 2008)

:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:!!!!!!!!!

They are adorable Peg! It's been so many years since I've had babies of my own (y'know what I mean...bunny babies ) and these pics make me miss having them. The runt of the litter definitely looks like he/she's struggling to keep up...he could probably use a lot more flesh on his little body. I do hope he makes it (will cross all fingers and toes and say a prayer for him). Is it possible to get him in for a few extra feedings alone with mom?

I've never seen newborn baby Cal's before, so am wondering about their coloration...I thought the ears and nose would be a darker pigmentation? Or is it just the hair that turns? (I'm just curious about that :biggrin2

Congrats on the new family!! And I'll definitely keep rooting for the little guy too :hug:


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 29, 2008)

I totally love the fattest baby of the bunch, what a cutie :biggrin2:!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 29, 2008)

Look at their little creamy colored noses!! How precious!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 29, 2008)

Aww look at those sweet little babies...they are so cute...

i can see what you mean about the smallest one...poor lil dear..i hope it's going to be ok.


----------



## Michaela (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope the little one makes it. :hearts

They were so big when they were born! :shock: The littlies I saw yesterday were teeny weeny! But they are soooo cute.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 29, 2008)

It's got to be hard to stop rolling on the camera.  I would have to just sit and watch them all the time.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 30, 2008)

Runt baby made it through the night and had a HUGE ping pong belly this morning.

Two babies made it out of the nest...one was found and put back in the nest...Robin couldn't find the other one so she called me in....

The baby not only made it out of Gracie's pen (which was in the closet)- but all the way across the room into George's cage....(I guess it wanted to meet its daddy). Baby was fine - daddy was relieved when we took baby back to mama.

For Amy....the baby was in the corner of the closet near the bedroom door - and made it all the way over to where the head of your mattress was (probably was about where your pillow would be)...

It made its way past several lionheads (who never hurt it) and either past Jenny (a large doe) or Gabby (the other Cali doe)....and into daddy's cage..

We've had a talk with baby about staying in the nest....I can just imagine once their eyes open soon.

Ooh - the baby had nursed too...and had a nice full tummy (for its travels) and the other one that made it out of the nest - I don't think it could've moved 'cause its tummy was so huge we think it ate for two!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 30, 2008)

Awwww! How sweet is that!? Daddy was good to his baby and didn't hurt it?!

and I am so glad the little runt is starting to do better! Do you think that maybe since they have such short gestations that maybe one egg gets fertilized later and then you get a little one that is born a couple of days early and that's why?


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 30, 2008)

Holy cow, Peg. I can't even believe that the baby made it that far. It was totally trying to travel it's way on Georgie's back all the way to Arizona...

:biggrin2:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 1, 2008)

Bo - I wish I knew the answer to your question...but I don't. Sorry.

Amy - yeah - I couldn't believe that the baby made it that far - through NIC pens...and not getting hurt by anyone. I was amazed.

Here are some pics from today - I also did videos but my computer is giving me fits...I am going to try again in a bit to upload them and if worse comes to worse...I'll do it tomorrow night..

This morning - after being fed





Runt baby this morning




Runtie again...




This morning - early am....the one with the little black mark (in bottom right corner) is "Explorer Bunny"




Tonight...




The one off alone is explorer bunny again - wanna see what she/he does??




Yep - tries to come out and play...




Are you sure I can't come out???




But I'm tired of sleeping with my brothers and sisters...




Can you guess what this one is thinking of???




Aw.....who could resist that face??





and wait till you see the videos....


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 1, 2008)

Peg, I am like in *happy tears* right now. Those babies are so charming and they just make me giggle. Oh, my boy Georgie makes the best babies ever.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh if you think the pictures are cute - wait till you see the videos....you'll see them stretching - and dreaming of nursing and all sorts of stuff...

I'm uploading the videos now....to photobucket...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 1, 2008)

ARG! At least one of the videos is too big for Photobucket...

But....ready for some cuteness overload??


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 1, 2008)

NOOOOO!!!! I can't get them to work!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh man! it's a good thing you live so far away! I love those babies!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the videos! You're really popular, with that phone ringing all the time 

Are their noses getting darker? It looks like it with some of them that you held up, and a couple look like they're getting darker hair on their ears too!


----------



## Becca (Jul 1, 2008)

Aww they are growing so fast! Very precious


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 1, 2008)

Peg! You really should post what they are saying when they are talking among themselves!


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha Bo! trust you to do something like that :laugh:.


The babies are lovely, it's not a breed I have ever seen much of so it's neat to see how they look when they are so little. Curious though, did the mama bunny not pull hair for the nest? I'm guessing it's pretty hot there anyway so that they don't need any.

That little runt baby with the yellow crusty skin flakes (at least that is what it looks like) is exactly like what happened with the runt baby in Dodges (RIP) second litter. Dodge was a large lop eared rabbit I had when I first joined here, she had one litter then we think one of her sons mated with her. Anyway this second litter was 7 babies, and after a couple of days I could see one looked weird, it was skinny, ribby, small, and had a yellow crust all over it.

The little dude made it through, thought he was always smaller than the rest.

Good luck with your little runty, he's gonna be just fine I hope :innocent.

Edited for about 50 typing errors! :grumpy:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh..... WOW!!!!! Just.... WOW!

They are all so adorable- my bunnies are here looking at me wondering when on earth I turned into a guinea pig- I keep making little squeaking/oinking sounds over them lol! I can't believe how tiny and little and cute they are!! I WANT THEM!!!! 

I'm glad to hear 'Runty' is doing better now... and Explorer Bunny clearly went back to the nest and said to it's siblings 'ooohhhh you should have seen it! I want past da LIONS and eeeveryfink! Dey were so big and scawy, RAAAAA! But I made it all da way to daddy!' :biggrin2: 

LOVE this blog, and love the babies even more.... 

:inlove::inlove::inlove:

Jen xx


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 1, 2008)

I have two more videos but Photobucket won't let me upload them 'cause they're too big.

Is there anyone who can edit them into smaller videos (more of them maybe??) - if so - email me at [email protected] and I'll send them to you (from my AOL account cause gmail has given me fits lately) and have you edit them so I can upload them....

The first one is really cute with a baby's mouth moving and stuff....I wish y'all could see it!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 1, 2008)

By the way - mama covered them with *some* fur - but not much. It has been pretty hot here...

You're seeing them in a basket I put them in (w/ some hay) when I carry them around for pics, etc.

Oh - I forgot to mention - Runt made it through the night (again) and all babies are looking good and all stayed in their nest. I'm going to take them out in a few minutes and do some pics...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

Have you tried Youtube instead of Photobucket? I believe they allow longer/larger video clips. Just a thought. 

[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2008)

Elf Mommy to the rescue....thanks for the great idea...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYper6XnotY&feature=PlayList&p=DD63AF3FBFDFDA8F&index=0[/ame]


----------



## RabbitWolf (Jul 2, 2008)

Adorable! I love how he is just sitting moving his mouth.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG you are KILLING ME!!!!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh my! I was gonna say how much I love the upside down pics where you can see their little mouths and teeth, and then I clicked on the video and got to see it in action! Cuteness Overload :hearts :faint:


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is another video from the other day....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjhnqXiAXDA[/ame]


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 2, 2008)

They are so cute! I've been checking this blog whenever possible.

By the way, here is a guide that shows you how to embed your youtube videos directly into the posts. Its really easy, all you have to do is remove part of the link.

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36422&forum_id=66

I've made the links for you on the two you already posted, so you can just click the red flash object button and edit your posts:

First video:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/OYper6XnotY


Second video


> http://www.youtube.com/v/VjhnqXiAXDA


Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

More pictures more pictures!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm on my way out the door - but I wanted to let everyone know that Runty....made it through the night again...

I have pics from y esterday that I need to upload to my computer and I'll try to take pics/videos tonight too. Right now though - I'm so busy with work that I don't have time to do much as far as read instructions or figure out technical things (no matter how easy it is) 'cause my options are to either read - or take pics but I don't have time for both....

Will update later - gotta run as I'm late today!


----------



## ChinaBun (Jul 2, 2008)

So cute!

It looks like they have teeth already. Is that right?


----------



## BSAR (Jul 3, 2008)

They are getting so cute! And big! Elf Mommy that icon is awesomely adorable!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 5, 2008)

Peg, how is the little runtling doing? I love your blog and keep checking back to read about him! Also, I didn't realize that baby bunnies have such big mouths :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 5, 2008)

New pics???


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll try to take more pics this weekend along with a video or two. Mama is doing good as are all the babies. Runtie still looks....small....but is alive. 

Their eyes are open and they're starting to get out and explore...all I can say is 

ARG!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 5, 2008)

Go, runtling, go! I hope he/she keeps growing... he is growing, right? When would you consider him to be out of the woods?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

All I picture is the baby that was trying to get to George trying to get to Zins house now. Keep an eye on him.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 5, 2008)

Well - when the babies are old enough to be weaned.....they will be going to Zin's also....so who knows - maybe the baby will get to see his/her dad again???


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 5, 2008)

Just make sure he or she doesn't go early.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2008)

I am not home right now - but I have to share that Gracie's babies are growing like crazy....yesterday I saw her in the nestbox with them four times during the afternoon. I'm not sure if mama just gets bored and hops in with them - or what...

I hope to have videos tonight or tomorrow - I already took some videos - just need to get them off the camera!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2008)

I need to burn a dvd of my photos so I can delete them from my machine - so I can upload MORE photos to my machine....I'm so low on space I can barely function right now....

Anyway - here are some photos from this week - I have videos uploading to photobucket right now too...


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so much bigger and... furrier!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2008)

The first of several videos....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes.....the baby is alive. Yes...it is fine. I tranced it shortly before taking the video...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2008)

I forgot that I took this video before laying the baby on the bed....


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so darling! Cali's make such cute babies.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

Ahhh baby bunny toes!! :inlove: 

They are beautiful Peg, and getting so big. I have never seen a Californian bunny, what size do they get too?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 7, 2008)

Last videos for tonight (although more are uploading to photobucket)...

It looks like they're uploading in reverse order....so the ones up above were today's and some of these are older..

I'm heading to bed....more tomorrow..


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 11, 2008)

Peg, how is the little runty baby doing?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

Runty is still with us - here are some pictures from tonight - I hope to take pictures and video tomorrow of the babies - even if only to show the difference between them and Runty..

Robin an Runty - the baby is giving her kisses....




Runty....




Gotta practice giving the butt....





Can you find the babies?




How about now?




Did you find this one?




Look at those little feet......


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

Let's play a little game...can you find the baby's nose in this picture?







What about this one???





The winner gets..... the privilege of knowing they saw cute baby noses!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Runty is sooo cute! His little eyes are open now :inlove: I know I keep asking this, but do you think he'll make it? I forget, how old are they now? How much tinier is he than the others? C'mon, little guy or lady!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Oh my gosh, Runty is sooo cute! His little eyes are open now :inlove: I know I keep asking this, but do you think he'll make it? I forget, how old are they now? How much tinier is he than the others? C'mon, little guy or lady!


Runty is maybe 1/4 the size of the others - maybe 1/3. I'm leaning closer to 1/4 though now that the others are growing so fast.

Do I think Runty will make it? Honestly? I don't think so. 

BUT - I'm going to give Runty a chance - I will probably leave Runty with mama for 3 months or so (even after the others are gone) - and if Runty is a girl - she may live with mama if Gracie will allow it. 

I find myself wondering if Runty is like he/she is because of the fact that Gracie and George are brother/sister. I don't know how much inbreeding there already was in their lines....so I don't know what could have caused Runty to be so small. I suspect there are internal issues. I am going to try to start supplementing Runty with Critical Care or something in a couple of weeks.....

I wish you could see Gracie right now - she's sleeping in the nestbox with the babies curled up beside her - but her mouth is going and her nose is twitching 'cause she's dreaming about something. I mean - its really moving - you'd think she was talking in a movie or something.....

Meanwhile, the babies are starting to get a bit restless and they wanna PLAY....

I do think Runty is starting to realize it is different than the others. For instance - it can't hop back in the nestbox by itself....we have to help it back in. The others are in and out as they wish.....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

Can you find Runty in this picture? (By the way - life's no fair - my camera battery just gave me an "exhausted" message...).


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 12, 2008)

Aw, I really hope Runty makes it and is healthy. You can really see how tiny he is compared to the others in that picture. Maybe I should try to keep myself from being so smitten with him/her though in case he doesn't make it. That would be so nice if Runty's a girl and can grow up and live with her mama.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

I really hate to post this....I'm going to be posting pictures and videos later on...

Runty is not going to make it through the day - I suspect sometime in the next hour or two we will lose Runty.

Runty can not keep his/her body temperature up at all....and basically - Runty is sleeping and will probably pass away in his/her sleep. Runty went to a far end of the cage (alone) to die....I now have him/her wrapped up in a washcloth and comfortable in my bedroom.

I find myself torn here....one night Zin and I debated whether or not to put Runty down because Runty was so small and I wasn't sure it would make it through the night. Art pushed for me to give Runty a chance....because we hoped with extra feedings it might make it.

Now that the babies are growing so large and Runty isn't growing at all....especially after looking at them and playing with them today....I'm going to let Runty pass. I don't think there is anything I can do about it.

For those of you who cared about Runty...I'm sorry for your pain....I know I'm in tears here thinking about losing Runty. I'm SOOOO glad Robin took Runty out and we got the photos (did I mention Robin got peed on too?). We'll always have those photos of Runty....

I will update when Runty is gone. Should I do a Rainbow Bridge thread - or not?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 12, 2008)

I think you should. He is a very special guy. He is loved very much by so many.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 12, 2008)

They are so cute! And getting big! I hope little Runty makes it, he can do it. He has gotten this far.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 12, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Peg! You really should post what they are saying when they are talking among themselves!



Lmao, That's too cute, Bo! 

The babies are adorable! I've been waiting forever to see Gracie's babies! Grace is among one of my fave bunnies on here! She's adorable! That's so cute that her baby wanted to go see Daddy - one TimeI had a whole nest of babies crawl out of their nest and cage, and the cage they were in, they fell into the bottomcage and HELLO DADDY! luckily they were all OK, but it was scary! 

George and Grace sure do make some nice babies!  They're so cute! I hope the runt does make it and lives a fantastic life! 

The babies are so big and adorable! *snatches all six and runs* :inlove::bunnybutt:

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

Runty passed away at 1:25 pm this afternoon (CST). She didn't want to leave us and fought till the end (and it was very hard for us). She spent the last 90 minutes of her life mainly in Robin's hands......and we were there with her - petting her at the end.

We told her she was special and precious and that we didn't watn to see her go - but that we wanted her to stop suffering and it was ok to leave. You will understand our willingness to let her go when you see her last photos with her littermates.

She is survived by (we think) 4 sisters and a brother. We will have videos and pictures of them later tonight or tomorrow...

RIP Runty baby....I'm so sorry we lost you so soon....but maybe it was for the best.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 13, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry to hear that Runty died :sad: I think she had a beautiful life, short that it was. I'm glad you and Robin were there to love her so much, right until the end. I never met Runty, but I'll never forget her. She was a fighter! Rest in peace, sweet little one. Look after your brother and sisters from heaven and give Tallulah a cuddle for me.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Runty.

I do love the bunny noses pictures though.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2008)

I should have more photos in a bit - I'm editing them now - and I need to upload more videos too...but from yesterday...





Runy next to a normal baby











See the size difference between Runty and the others.....this is why I knew Runty didn't have much of a chance....Runty also started looking bad....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2008)

Ready for more pictures???






"I told you. It's MY towel and you can't have it..."





"I told you she won't know we're here if she can't see us..."





Miss Bea: I'm giving you the butt for surrounding me with this babies!





"Got milk??"





"I'm even gonna give you the butt when I'm outta the basket...I'm that mad at you."





"I'm telling you - she won't take our pictures if we're taking a bath..."





"I can't believe you just took my picture.."





"Hey...now lets look cute"





"Ah. I'm gonna go to sleep - did you know you make a nice pillow?"





Zin - look at the one in the forefront...I think that is the buck. Isn't he nice?





"How many times do I have to tell you? Put that flashy thing away..."





"Now I'm really getting mad.."





"Fine. If I ignore you long enough - you'll go away.."





I'm pretty sure these three are scheming something....





"Whaddya say we make a break from here?"





"What color do I use to make my eyes look prettier for the camera??"


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2008)

Runty now has a Rainbow Bridge thread....

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37537&forum_id=27


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh MY! I sooo need a cali.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh MY! I sooo need a cali.


With the wonders of flight nowadays....that CAN be arranged.... 

Actually - I know that you have enough for now....but when you go to get another one...yeah...remember Calis can be fun too!


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi Peg, lovely pictures as per usual! I am begining to like the breed and it's not one i ever really liked before .

Just a question...I don't know much about how things get spread with bunnies, like illness and headtilt and so forth, but do you think it's a good idea to let Miss Bea who has been exposed to sick bunnies play with these little dudes? Just concerned for them.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Hi Peg, lovely pictures as per usual! I am begining to like the breed and it's not one i ever really liked before .
> 
> Just a question...I don't know much about how things get spread with bunnies, like illness and headtilt and so forth, but do you think it's a good idea to let Miss Bea who has been exposed to sick bunnies play with these little dudes? Just concerned for them.


They seem to be doing just fine and I don't have a lot of other "safe" places where I can take pictures of them. 

Besides - Miss Bea was doing her best to not be overly close to them even if they were on HER bed....


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm so sorry Runty didn't make it  He had a great little life tho while he was here! 

The others are just so adorable. Ms. Bea is awesome to let the babies play around her.


----------



## kirst3buns (Jul 15, 2008)

:laugh:I had no idea they learned how to be disapproving buns at such a young age!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 15, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> I'm so sorry Runty didn't make it  He had a great little life tho while he was here!
> 
> The others are just so adorable. Ms. Bea is awesome to let the babies play around her.


Actually - Miss Bea was NOT happy at all....and she didn't want the babies near her.

I eventually put her on the floor (she wanted to guard her bed) because she was just too antsy about having the babies around.


----------



## Becca (Jul 15, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


>



Oh my gosh soooooo cute


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 15, 2008)

"Got milk??"





i like the caption:roflmao:!

i'm sorry Runty didn't make it. and i can't believe i didn't see this thread earlier. oh well, i've got it now:thumbup!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 18, 2008)

I just posted this in my "I hate my camera" thread in the off-topic section..

More photos to come later..

_Here are some pics (edited only by cropping) from tonight with Gracie's babies. 

I have mixed feelings about the new camera - but I'm too tired to post them here. I have 30 days to return it - I think I'm going to charge the batteries on both cameras and then have Robin and I take pictures at the same time - partly to see which camera is ready for another picture first (speed test) and to compare quality. 

With this new one - it is too easy to screw up the settings...I'm not fond of the controls...

Anyway - when Gracie's babies started getting out of their pen - mama and babies were moved to a "backup" cage - they're moving back to a NIC pen this weekend....so scuse the rust on the cage but I had to find something to use quickly ...._


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2008)

*Since you first got George and Gracie I have wanted one.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh MY! I sooo need a cali.
> ...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


>




I want the one glaring.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 18, 2008)

LOL! I love the ones with attitude as well, Ali.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 18, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! I love the ones with attitude as well, Ali.



You get what I mean! They are always the most fun.

You should meet Connor. He throws tantrums.


----------

